# Looking for Vet recommendation SE Wisconsin



## SteveK (Aug 4, 2009)

My First post!

I am soon (Sept. 5th) to be bringing home a new addition to the family and future hunting companion. I was hoping someone would be able to point me in the direction of a good Vet in the Milwaukee/Waukesha area. The newby will be a 7 week old male GR from field lines. I would like a vet who has some experience dealing with the particular issues that can come up running dogs in the wilds vs a strict house pet. 

Thanks for any help.

Steve


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Maureen Shaughnessy, D.V.M., is in the Milwaukee area. She is a Golden breeder/judge whose dogs compete in all arenas. 

http://www.kamaglo.net/

I believe she practices here:

http://www.hartlandanimalhospitalwi.com/


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Steve - you might also ask member Doolin. He is in Wisconsin too.


----------

